# Removing a Murray rear wheel??



## Old Chipper (Oct 8, 2008)

Have an old (1999 or 2000) 46 inch Murray that I restoring! Everything has been going well until I tried to remove the rear hubs. They will not budge, Tried soaking them in penetrating oil, I finally cut the wheel off with a torch., just leaving the hub. Made a puller adapter and have my largest puller on it. Will not move, I have heated it to red with the puller on it. Thought about drilling out the square key, but that would be tricky to do without damaging something. Unless someone knows of a way to get it off; I’ll have to cut it off! I plan on making a new hub anyway; One with a 5 bolt hole pattern, but I could use the hub if I could get it off in one piece. If anyone has found a way please share it with me..


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Old Chipper said:


> Have an old (1999 or 2000) 46 inch Murray that I restoring! Everything has been going well until I tried to remove the rear hubs. They will not budge, Tried soaking them in penetrating oil, I finally cut the wheel off with a torch., just leaving the hub. Made a puller adapter and have my largest puller on it. Will not move, I have heated it to red with the puller on it. Thought about drilling out the square key, but that would be tricky to do without damaging something. Unless someone knows of a way to get it off; I’ll have to cut it off! I plan on making a new hub anyway; One with a 5 bolt hole pattern, but I could use the hub if I could get it off in one piece. If anyone has found a way please share it with me..


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Using a sawsall, split the hub its entire length just above the keyway. If you get into the key a ways it won't hurt a thing. While supporting the shaft on the bottom with something like an anvil, drive a small wedge in the kerf to spread it a little and it will probably come off.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Normally its MTD wheels that give the biggest problem- ive had a craftsman and a murray with troublesome wheels. 

Sounds like the best option now is to cut it off like stickerpicker said- at least if its in the key way it wont hurt the axle.


----------

